# c'est pas terrible



## medeck

salut tout le monde !
pour me dire qu'un clip à la télé était vraiment moche, un ami à moi m'a dit que "c'était pas terrible", alors qu'il aurait plutot du dire "c'est terrible".
Est-ce possible donc d'utiliser ce mot de manière négative pour exprimer le meme concept?
merci beaucoup
marco


----------



## nattyross

non, si ton ami a dit " c'était pas terrible" ça veut dire que le clip n'était pas terrible.
Si tu utilise "c'était terrible" ça veut dire que le clip était vraiment terrible ^^


----------



## DearPrudence

*Peut-être* que l'expression vient d'ici :

_*- terrible*_ : "_Familier_ [Employé comme intensif; avec valeur méliorative]     Sensationnel, extraordinaire, propre à susciter l'admiration. Synonymes _admirable, épatant, formidable, merveilleux_"

(à noter que je ne pense pas que l'on utilise encore beaucoup. Cela fait assez démodé)

Et peut-être qu'après, cela a donne ça :
−_*Pas terrible*, rien de terrible_. Médiocre. _Ce beaujolais, ce bouquin n'a rien de terrible_.     

(par contre, "pas terrible" est toujours bien utilisé par les jeunes et les moins jeunes)

Bon, je crois que mon explication n'est pas terrible mais j'espère qu'elle t'aide


----------



## medeck

merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !
il faut faire gaffe alors 

p.s. non nattyross, cet ami à moi n'avait pas du tout aimé le clip  mais merci quand meme


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut medeck et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord sur l'explication terrible/pas terrible de DP.
Tu pourras lire « c'est terrible ! » dans le sens « c'est génial/super ! » très souvent dans « Le Petit Nicolas » (de Sempé & Goscinny). Le langage utilisé par les enfants est justement désuet à souhait, et toutes les histoires y sont vraiment terribles !


----------



## Aoyama

On retrouve cette antinomie dans plusieurs langues, notamment en japonais ou en hébreu, où le mot "terrible" (effrayant) a aussi le sens de "remarquable".
Selon le contexte, le sens peut être complètement différent :
"c'était terrible !", très bien ou très mauvais.
Mais DearPrudence a raison à propos du mot 





> on [ne] l'utilise plus beaucoup. Cela fait assez démodé


. L'expression figée "c'est/c'était pas terrible" reste cependant fréquente. Si on le trouve souvent dans le Petit Nicolas, c'est aussi parce que ces livres datent du début des années 60, où le mot n'était pas du tout désuet. On disait même "c'est terro !" équivalent aujourd'hui de "super/hyper cool"...


----------



## DaniL

Aoyama said:


> On retrouve cette antinomie dans plusieurs langues, notamment en japonais ou en hébreu, où le mot "terrible" (effrayant) a aussi le sens de "remarquable".



Au Québec on dit _c'est écoeurant !_ qui veut dire quelque chose comme _c'est génial !_.


----------

